# New Javier Reyes LTD strat



## StevenC (May 8, 2022)

Guys! It's finally happening! 

Javier just posted this LTD version of his ESP custom on Instagram. This ticks a lot of unorthodox 8 string boxes: 22 frets, single coils, not metal looking, and a Floyd Rose! 

Only disappointed that they're going with a humbucker. Day one purchase.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 8, 2022)

Oh my god, I need this so bad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 8, 2022)

Getting a custom pickguard + swapping to a single coil in the bridge wouldn't be a large hurdle, and the hum in the bridge is likely far more appealing for the ERG demographic that's gonna be into this.

I dig it. Wish it was a 7 though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2022)

Whoa! I’m definitely getting one! I’m curious if this will lead to more 8 strings with trems. Not likely, but I’ll take what I can get. 

Any info on release date?


----------



## CanserDYI (May 8, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Whoa! I’m definitely getting one! I’m curious if this will lead to more 8 strings with trems. Not likely, but I’ll take what I can get.
> 
> Any info on release date?


"Soon."


----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> "Soon."


Like pre-Covid soon, or post-Covid soon?  I’m hoping we can have these in our hands before 2023, but I’m guessing realistically it’ll be summer of 2023. I’d bet they’re outing them now to make an appearance at NAMM, though, which means they’re probably jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Like pre-Covid soon, or post-Covid soon?  I’m hoping we can have these in our hands before 2023, but I’m guessing realistically it’ll be summer of 2023. I’d bet they’re outing them now to make an appearance at NAMM, though, which means they’re probably jumping the gun a bit.



I'd say mid 2023. They just revealed a new Jeff Hanneman sig and that's slated for 2023.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 8, 2022)

I dig it, but I'm never gonna buy another non-multi-scale 8, sorry. To my ears, the 27"+ scale renders the top 2-3 strings lifeless for single note stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2022)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I dig it, but I'm never gonna buy another non-multi-scale 8, sorry. To my ears, the 27"+ scale renders the top 2-3 strings lifeless for single note stuff.


I like djent, so I’m specifically looking for lifelessness.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2022)

I'm in. This is great.

Thank you Steven for willing this into existence.


----------



## trem licking (May 8, 2022)

Gadd damnit. I was sure i was done buying guitars. 22 frets is frown, but the rest is cool as hell... Sigh


----------



## xzacx (May 8, 2022)

Oh no. Nooooo! I just ruined this for myself. I realized the ESP version has the 12th fret inlay, and the LTD doesn’t.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 9, 2022)

I was looking at Strats this afternoon as I want to get my ducks in a row on some guitar ideas I’ve had for a while. 

8 string Strat w/ a Floyd and Fluences just rocketed to the top of the list.


----------



## Kaura (May 9, 2022)

Anyone know what those single-coil pickups are? The market offerings for ERG single-coils is really scarce. Dimarzio has like 1 model and Seymour Duncan two.


----------



## StevenC (May 9, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Anyone know what those single-coil pickups are? The market offerings for ERG single-coils is really scarce. Dimarzio has like 1 model and Seymour Duncan two.


The original custom guitar had 3 custom sound dimarzios based on the pickups in a 6 string ESP he had at the time. "Build them up" were his instructions apparently. Though they seem to be using Ionizer parts. 

No idea what the new set is.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 9, 2022)

I keep coming back to look at this beautiful creation. God I'm hoping for a 1299 price tag, which I know it'll most likely be 1799.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 9, 2022)

shit I don't even like strats but I want that, 22 frets be damned 

and not needing a new guitar after shelling out a shit ton for parts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Anyone know what those single-coil pickups are? The market offerings for ERG single-coils is really scarce. Dimarzio has like 1 model and Seymour Duncan two.





StevenC said:


> The original custom guitar had 3 custom sound dimarzios based on the pickups in a 6 string ESP he had at the time. "Build them up" were his instructions apparently. Though they seem to be using Ionizer parts.
> 
> No idea what the new set is.



He tagged Fishman so probably those. Probably finally getting some 8-string Fishman single coils. Looking closely, they have slugs like Fishmans vs the hex screws on the DiMarzios.


----------



## StevenC (May 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He tagged Fishman so probably those. Probably finally getting some 8-string Fishman single coils. Looking closely, they have slugs like Fishmans vs the hex screws on the DiMarzios.


Indeed. Along with the humbucker, they've also added a toggle switch so that seems very Fishman-y.

Actually you can just make out the Fishman design on the middle bobbin, so 100% a Fishman single coil 8.

I just hope they fix the pickguard for the production run.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 9, 2022)

Agreed, looks very Fishy®


----------



## CanserDYI (May 9, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Indeed. Along with the humbucker, they've also added a toggle switch so that seems very Fishman-y.
> 
> Actually you can just make out the Fishman design on the middle bobbin, so 100% a Fishman single coil 8.
> 
> I just hope they fix the pickguard for the production run.


What's wrong with the pickguard?


----------



## StevenC (May 9, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What's wrong with the pickguard?


Compare the pickguards at the cutaway. The LTD is a lot sharper and doesn't follow the curve as much as the ESP. It's almost like an RG guard or something.


----------



## mastapimp (May 9, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Compare the pickguards at the cutaway. The LTD is a lot sharper and doesn't follow the curve as much as the ESP. It's almost like an RG guard or something.


Also looks like the string retainer is about 1/2-3/4" further back on the LTD. Looks odd to see so much of a gap there.


----------



## oremus91 (May 9, 2022)

Hate floyds but this thing is insanely sick and bold, props to Javier for doing something actually unique. Also a fishman 8 string single coil is going to be awesome, afaik that wasn't a thing prior, but I would like to use this on other models 7 and 8 once it becomes a regular product.


----------



## StevenC (May 9, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Also looks like the string retainer is about 1/2-3/4" further back on the LTD. Looks odd to see so much of a gap there.


Looks like it needs to be that far back because of the hideously large truss rod cover. Removing that'll be the first mod I guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2022)

Honestly should have done the proper Strat thing and gone TRC-less. 
Also yeah I see the issue with the PG now. Hopefully isn't a major issue that can be fixed later on. Looks like the point just needs to be rounded.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 9, 2022)

Taking bets on it being like 2k LOL


----------



## cardinal (May 9, 2022)

I'm sure it'll be around 2k. Very cool though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2022)

FWIW the standard JR607/8 is $2000, so this may be as well.


----------



## cardinal (May 9, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Also looks like the string retainer is about 1/2-3/4" further back on the LTD. Looks odd to see so much of a gap there.





StevenC said:


> Looks like it needs to be that far back because of the hideously large truss rod cover. Removing that'll be the first mod I guess



It likely has two truss rods, which honestly might be a deal breaker for me but I'll try to get over it. 

I absolutely hate that spec. But that is why the LTD truss rod cover is so wide.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 9, 2022)

I'm assuming 27" probably?


----------



## Pietjepieter (May 9, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm assuming 27" probably?


His other LTD's are also 27"

I think it is pretty cool, brings some variation in the 8 string production guitars!


----------



## CanserDYI (May 9, 2022)

I've actually recently learned to really like 27", used to be too short but I learned to live with it and now enjoy it much more than 28+. At least for E1/F1.


----------



## BlueTrident (May 9, 2022)

I’m sad that the first LTD signature 8 with a FR isn’t the Pink Stef Carpenter B8 but this still looks ridiculously good. This will definitely be €/$/£2k+


----------



## StevenC (May 9, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm assuming 27" probably?


The ESP had, according to Javier, the same neck as the JR-608. So presumably this is the same thing as well.

Actually does any have a JR-608 and know if it's got two truss rods?


----------



## Lemonbaby (May 10, 2022)

Say what you want, eight tuners in line look shitty.


----------



## NazVonGates (May 10, 2022)

Finally my dream of playing standard and half step down in one guitar, at once is coming near. Just need 4 more strings.


----------



## Pietjepieter (May 10, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> Say what you want, eight tuners in line look shitty.


No, it is the only way


----------



## Albake21 (May 10, 2022)

Whoa, I don't even play 8 string, but f me that is one beautiful LTD. May not be for me, but I know many people will be happy about this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2022)

Something else I just realized is that a Javier Reyes 8-string Strat also possibly means Javier Reyes 7-string strat.


----------



## Albake21 (May 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Something else I just realized is that a Javier Reyes 8-string Strat also possibly means Javier Reyes 7-string strat.



If a 7 comes from this, sign me up right away! Although I kind of doubt we'll get both considering AAL doesn't really play 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> If a 7 comes from this, sign me up right away! Although I kind of doubt we'll get both considering AAL doesn't really play 7.


I'm making the assumption because they just released a 7-string version of Javier's Mystique


----------



## StevenC (May 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Something else I just realized is that a Javier Reyes 8-string Strat also possibly means Javier Reyes 7-string strat.


Very good point. I will update my title.


----------



## Albake21 (May 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm making the assumption because they just released a 7-string version of Javier's Mystique


Wait... WHAT?? How the hell did I miss this one?? I absolutely love that sig too. Well looks like I'm in the market for a 7 string LTD


----------



## Daevasmodeus (May 10, 2022)

One thing that looks concerning is that the radius appears to be a little round like most ESPs. 8-String Floyds are basically perfectly flat and you need to shim the crap out of them just to match 400-430mm Ibanez necks. The outer strings will probably end up being super high action in order not to buzz on the center strings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Wait... WHAT?? How the hell did I miss this one?? I absolutely love that sig too. Well looks like I'm in the market for a 7 string LTD


It was actually announced late last year, along with the SD-2 and AA-600 redesign. So we already had our hype for it before the 2022 releases.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 10, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Very good point. I will update my title.


Please change it to "Putin Dead 2022"

Please.


----------



## StevenC (May 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Please change it to "Putin Dead 2022"
> 
> Please.


"Putin Dead/Codify Abortion Rights 2022/Javier Strat 7 2024" won't all fit.


----------



## Thaeon (May 11, 2022)

StevenC said:


> "Putin Dead/Codify Abortion Rights 2022/Javier Strat 7 2024" won't all fit.


I like how you think sir.

On the guitars themselves, I've always been kinda sad that Javi didn't opt for multiscale. His OG sig is a looker. Dig the non-shred stick look of a strat 8 string too. I will not be indulging in either of these, but I happy for the development. Javi's choices in guitars are always really classy. Really, both Javi and Tosin have a great eye for design.


----------



## cardinal (May 11, 2022)

Daevasmodeus said:


> One thing that looks concerning is that the radius appears to be a little round like most ESPs. 8-String Floyds are basically perfectly flat and you need to shim the crap out of them just to match 400-430mm Ibanez necks. The outer strings will probably end up being super high action in order not to buzz on the center strings.


Yeah, the Floyd 8 nut has one radius (16 or 18) and the bridge has another (18 or 20, can't remember off hand). When I had customs built, I made sure they were built with the appropriate compound radius. Seems doubtful a LTD will have the same attention to detail

But as long as they match the nut radius, you can shim the bridge saddles. If they don't match the nut radius, then, well... it sucks?


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, the Floyd 8 nut has one radius (16 or 18) and the bridge has another (18 or 20, can't remember off hand). When I had customs built, I made sure they were built with the appropriate compound radius. Seems doubtful a LTD will have the same attention to detail
> 
> But as long as they match the nut radius, you can shim the bridge saddles. If they don't match the nut radius, then, well... it sucks?


Technically, we could raise the nut and file the appropriate string paths. But yeah, it would suck. And, I find it shockingly common that Floyds are just slapped on, and there hasn’t been any customization via saddle shims. I would hope that these at least have the radius dialed in. But I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## oremus91 (May 13, 2022)

When will fishman announce the javier signature 7 string and 8 string singles so I can get an AZ24047 and puttem in..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> When will fishman announce the javier signature 7 string and 8 string singles so I can get an AZ24047 and puttem in..


Sometimes Fishman will introduce a pickup and not even release them. See: The stripped down KM7 pickups in the KM7 Hybrid.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 13, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sometimes Fishman will introduce a pickup and not even release them. See: The stripped down KM7 pickups in the KM7 Hybrid.



Without having dug too much, it kind of seems like Fishman got nailed particularly hard in multiple ways by the pandemic and that has really thrown them in to some flux. 

And there have been some other decisions made by them that have made me raise my eyebrow. Nothing conspiratorial or anything, but just some things that seem strange to me. 

I’m hoping we see a fairly decent showing at NAMM not only from them, but others.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (May 28, 2022)

My bet is $2199 USD. I will be getting one as long as they aren’t limited. That thing is gorgeous. Also pretty surprised Steph didn’t get the first Floyd 8 sig.


----------



## trem licking (May 28, 2022)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> My bet is $2199 USD. I will be getting one as long as they aren’t limited. That thing is gorgeous. Also pretty surprised Steph didn’t get the first Floyd 8 sig.


Would def get onboard a steph sig


----------



## cardinal (May 29, 2022)

Wish LTD would just make these right with one truss rod. The double rod is very irritating IME


----------



## StevenC (May 29, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Wish LTD would just make these right with one truss rod. The double rod is very irritating IME


His other sigs have one truss rod, and so does the original ESP. It's probably just one.


----------



## cardinal (May 29, 2022)

StevenC said:


> His other sigs have one truss rod, and so does the original ESP. It's probably just one.


The huge truss rod cover suggests otherwise. But I'd love to be wrong. I believe all LTD 8s have two rods but the E-II uses just one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2022)

Don't fear the double rod, it only adds a few minutes to setup time and I'm guessing these are going to be stiff multi-piece necks anyway.


----------



## thorgan (May 30, 2022)

On the subject of truss rods I'm not sure how the spoke wheel truss rod hasn't become the standard on anything above entry level stuff, it's so much easier to use and not even close, action adjustment literally takes 15 seconds


----------



## Robslalaina (May 30, 2022)

thorgan said:


> On the subject of truss rods I'm not sure how the spoke wheel truss rod hasn't become the standard on anything above entry level stuff, it's so much easier to use and not even close, action adjustment literally takes 15 seconds


Tbh I don't see the point of a spoke wheel truss rod at all. Since I got my first Prestige in like 2003 I've taken off my truss rod covers every time so access isn't an issue, plus I always have an allen key or that Ibanez multi tool thing close at hand so I really don't see the benefit of those heel rods. Not that I have anything against them though.


----------



## trem licking (May 30, 2022)

Heel adjustment is ideal on a floyd guitar as sometimes they place the string retention bar in the wrong place. Also can use anything big enuff to work for adjustment. Also quicker and aesthetically better. Less chance of stripping and other various issues. They really should be the new norm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2022)

Also I'm tired of losing truss rod covers and not having the right size allen key.  You're also messing with strings where they'd be the most flexible to move out the way.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 30, 2022)

Yeah I love spokewheel ones, being able to use pretty much anything long and stiff (nice) to turn the wheel is just fantastic.


----------



## thorgan (May 30, 2022)

Robstonin said:


> Tbh I don't see the point of a spoke wheel truss rod at all. Since I got my first Prestige in like 2003 I've taken off my truss rod covers every time so access isn't an issue, plus I always have an allen key or that Ibanez multi tool thing close at hand so I really don't see the benefit of those heel rods. Not that I have anything against them though.


I find that because the tension at the spoke is so much less you can get a full half/quarter turn with no resistance from the strings that you bend out of the way at all, whereas at the headstock the D/G strings (of a 6 string) or the middle D string (of a 7) are not only right in the way but also very taught so you either have to loosen them and then retune them; causing you to be adjusting a truss rod under less tension than you play on, or make a million tiny turns of the allen key, which often offers poor leverage. Having owned guitars that both have it and don't have it is a huge advantage imo, I am not exaggerating when I say it takes 15 seconds to lower the action on my Jp12.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2022)

thorgan said:


> I find that because the tension at the spoke is so much less you can get a full half/quarter turn with no resistance from the strings that you bend out of the way at all, whereas at the headstock the D/G strings (of a 6 string) or the middle D string (of a 7) are not only right in the way but also very taught so you either have to loosen them and then retune them; causing you to be adjusting a truss rod under less tension than you play on, or make a million tiny turns of the allen key, which often offers poor leverage. Having owned guitars that both have it and don't have it is a huge advantage imo, I am not exaggerating when I say it takes 15 seconds to lower the action on my Jp12.



Get a good set of long, ball end allen keys. No need to fight the strings.

For guitars with a nut at the end of the rod, where you would use a box wrench, use a long bit driver with a flex/jointed end.

I'm all for spoke wheels, but there's absolutely no reason you need to worry about the strings on whatever guitar you want to setup.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't fear the double rod, it only adds a few minutes to setup time and I'm guessing these are going to be stiff multi-piece necks anyway.


I've always adjusted my double rodded necks to be the same tension (at least by feel on the allen wrench). I've worried that making them different tension would warp the neck in some way. Is that the way to do it? Or could one make the bass side tighter and not end up twisting the neck? (And I don't mean twisting permanently - just while the rods are adjusted that way.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I've always adjusted my double rodded necks to be the same tension (at least by feel on the allen wrench). I've worried that making them different tension would warp the neck in some way. Is that the way to do it? Or could one make the bass side tighter and not end up twisting the neck? (And I don't mean twisting permanently - just while the rods are adjusted that way.)



There will always be a bit of variance, but even if you do wind up twisting the neck the dual rods should be able to compensate unless it's really extreme, but in that case the neck was probably going to do it anyway. 

Per usual, just check relief and adjust accordingly. This is one of those things that a lot of folks way over think. 

The only difference is you check relief on both sides of the neck.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There will always be a bit of variance, but even if you do wind up twisting the neck the dual rods should be able to compensate unless it's really extreme, but in that case the neck was probably going to do it anyway.
> 
> Per usual, just check relief and adjust accordingly. This is one of those things that a lot of folks way over think.
> 
> The only difference is you check relief on both sides of the neck.


Cool, thanks, that's what I figured. I've never really had a situation where I needed to do anything different on the two rods, in terms of having a different amount of relief on the treble vs bass side I was trying to correct. But I've always wondered!


----------



## cardinal (May 31, 2022)

Supposedly there are two types of double rods. The most common are where the rods are truly right next to each other, and those should be adjusted evenly. 

The other type has the rods set apart and at an angle to each other. I have a bass like this. This type is intended to set the relief separately for each side of the neck and the rods can be adjusted independently (within reason).


----------



## cardinal (May 31, 2022)

And my preferred rod type is a single action adjusted by the heel with a sawed-off Allen wrench. If one single action rod somehow is insufficient, I would prefer the neck reinforced with carbon rods or whatever.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2022)

I just don't really have a preference either way. 

I've messed with them all and haven't ever found any to be particularly better from either a stability or ease of adjustment standpoint, minus the old school Fender stuff where you have to take the neck off, but even then, that's not bad once you get a feel for how much you need to adjust things. 

The only thing that's a pain in the ass is when they use shitty rods that seize up or break at the end. Luckily rods in general have gotten better, even the cheaper stuff isn't bad these days. 

I don't forsee these LTDs being any more difficult to setup than anything else they currently make.


----------



## cardinal (May 31, 2022)

I'm sure it's fine. I was at GC over the weekend and came away seriously impressed by the Indoneasian build guitars from LTD and the like. Some were dogs but the majority had great fit and finish, nicely sawn/straight grain necks, and at least had good attention to the fret ends. Not sure how level the freboards/frets were since the action tends to all be up rather high, but they felt very nice.

There was an Indo Jackson Misha sig with a gorgeous quartersawn neck, very thick and nice looking ebony board, and really great fit and finish and I kinda wanted to buy it. Was surprised at how nice it was.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 9, 2022)

Guessing it will be a 2023 model due to not being at NAMM


----------



## stinkoman (Jun 10, 2022)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Guessing it will be a 2023 model due to not being at NAMM


Most likely, but I hope not.I almost never buy new guitars and always wait for a used one to pop up, this one is going to be an exception for me.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 10, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I've worried that making them different tension would warp the neck in some way.


On a 6 string bass I have, I tried to dial in slightly less relief on the treble side of the neck. It wasn't having it—the treble truss rod flattened out the whole neck almost evenly, and the bass side rod got loose to the point of rattling. Maybe the tension was already uneven from the factory without any noticeable effects, maybe not, but my takeaway is that for most instruments one truss rod is probably enough. Although in my case, I essentially have a backup truss rod.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 10, 2022)

I wholeheartedly agree that this will be a preorder/day one purchase for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2022)

LordIronSpatula said:


> On a 6 string bass I have, I tried to dial in slightly less relief on the treble side of the neck. It wasn't having it—the treble truss rod flattened out the whole neck almost evenly, and the bass side rod got loose to the point of rattling. Maybe the tension was already uneven from the factory without any noticeable effects, maybe not, but my takeaway is that for most instruments one truss rod is probably enough. Although in my case, I essentially have a backup truss rod.



That's been my experience with like 90% of double rod instruments, with the exception usually being absolute monster basses, like 20mm spaced 6+ string stuff, or really weirdly constructed home builds and vintage pieces.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 12, 2022)

would love to see a darker colorway with an ebony fretboard. never been a fan of maple fretboards despite owning one right now


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 22, 2022)

Has there been any more update on this?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

trem licking said:


> Gadd damnit. I was sure i was done buying guitars. 22 frets is frown, but the rest is cool as hell... Sigh


If you have this much range, what difference will those two notes make?


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 22, 2022)

stinkoman said:


> Has there been any more update on this?


Fuuuuuuuuuck you buddy hahahaha, I thought a bump was an update and I about shit.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> If you have this much range, what difference will those two notes make?


...because i like having 24 frets?...


----------

